# Chainstay Rub! 808 on SL2



## grnhrnt (Sep 16, 2005)

I just bought an 808 (rear only) but haven't put it on yet. Was wondering if there was anyone w/ knowledge of any problem of rub on the SL2's. Clearances on paper seem too narrow.

TIA


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

grnhrnt said:


> I just bought an 808 (rear only) but haven't put it on yet. Was wondering if there was anyone w/ knowledge of any problem of rub on the SL2's. Clearances on paper seem too narrow.
> 
> TIA


Here's a wacky concept....
You have an 808.
I assume you have an SL2.
Put 808 on SL2 and then you tell US if there's a clearance problem. Even if there IS a clearance problem, just putting the wheel on the bike won't make either of them explode.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah title lead me to believe you had chain rub already. try it out and see what happens.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

BTW plenty of people running 808/606/fp80 on SL2's, haven't heard anything about interference yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Here's a wacky concept....
> You have an 808.
> I assume you have an SL2.
> Put 808 on SL2 and then you tell US if there's a clearance problem. Even if there IS a clearance problem, just putting the wheel on the bike won't make either of them explode.


You seem to expect a lot ...............


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I havent ridden my Stinger 90s yet, but clearance with my Stinger 90s, which I think are similar to 808s, seems fine when I put the unglued wheels on with no cassette.

Here is a picture of an S3 with 808s. My best guess would be if they'll run on an S3, they should run on an SL2.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1eyedz/3345004970/


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Windermere said:


> You seem to expect a lot ...............


I do. It's a problem I have... expecting people to have at least the common sense given to a speed bump by the Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

According to this thread the combination of an SL2 frame with Zipp 808 wheels can lead to rub if you are an exceptionally powerful rider. However, there are clearly bikes out there using this combination, so YMMV.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

grnhrnt said:


> I just bought an 808 (rear only) but haven't put it on yet. Was wondering if there was anyone w/ knowledge of any problem of rub on the SL2's. Clearances on paper seem too narrow.
> 
> TIA


No rub with a Reynolds Strike 66mm rear wheel or a Edge 68mm Carbon clincher.


----------



## grnhrnt (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry for misleading title.

When I purchased the 808 (the model w/ the carbon bridge) it had just come off an '08 Giant Trinity Time trial bike, there was lots of clearance on it looked like 8 mm on each side of the rim. My buddy had used it one last time on his new time trial bike before letting me have it. We were shocked to find out after the ride that it rubbed against the chainstays! enough to mark the rim.

I had the wheel aligned & spokes re-tensioned right away and hadn't had a chance to put them on my frame when I wrote this thread so I was quite apprehensive. I had done research on the internet on the width of the rim and the clearance on the sl2. Rim width 27.2 mm chainstay gap 32 mm so on paper the clearance was only 2.5 mm on each side. way closer than the 8 mm of the trinity frame. I also read an article where the Engineer of Zipp categorically states that all chainrub problems are caused by the frame flexing and not the zipp wheels.

I got my rim back last wed, indeed the clearance was small. But lo & behold inspite of all my pounding even coming out of curves the rims did not scratch my 808 rims.

So, in conclusion: NO CHAIN RUB PROBLEMS w/ 808's on the SL2 frames.

P.S. my buddy got the new ZEDTECH 808 for his frame and it still rubbed (so it seems the zipp engr was right). So he bought a Corima disc wheel no more rubbing


----------

